# Post Spawn Saugeye do you think small this time of year



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Tip for post spawn saugeye!

Well post spawn is here!! Saugeyes are spreading out around lakes more. Hunting spawning areas of other fish to eat there spawn.

Wind now really starts to work to the anglers advantage especially at lakes shallow like Buckeye or Indian. Follow the wind find channels or cuts that have wind push creating current and slack water areas. 

I did this other day found a windy area that had a point and the backside had bait there and saugeyes were thick. This was late afternoon. It also made some color in the water. 

Channels getting wind if there are areas that narrow or pinch down can be money. I love finding current that reverses flow. Meaning wind pushing on a channel forces more water then can push thru. This causes a reverse current going back into the wind. 
If deeper lake now is time to hit the coves and bays where spawning is taking place. The eyes will be busy in shallow water cruising and eating. Flats and points as well on main lakes will hold fish. 

Weeds are terrible at Indian but start thinking of them as your friend. They are choked with small fish and soon new spawn the eyes will be buried in them eating freely. Look for weed lines or edges and fish those. Pitch the holes like you dip for crappie in pads. 
Go to my you tube channel 


https://youtube.com/channel/UC2Lslbx13PcCRwSPxf4HbxA



A new 10 minute video on post spawn and a bait you need to try. 
Video is Post Spawn Saugeye are you thinking Small?

I think it will help you put more saugeyes in the live well or stringer. Now thru early summer deadly on all lakes. 
Pic of yesterday's 16 to 18" eaters.


----------



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

Watched it earlier. Great video


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

The legend speaks.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

fishslim said:


> Tip for post spawn saugeye!
> 
> Well post spawn is here!! Saugeyes are spreading out around lakes more. Hunting spawning areas of other fish to eat there spawn.
> 
> ...


the reverse current thing sure comes into play at moundwood, current moving towards the lake with a hard west wind pushing into the channel, these conditions have produced some great days.


----------



## Campy1961 (May 23, 2021)

I watched your video last night, thanks for posting those..... This past Friday I was on Alum throwing a road runner tipped with crawler... I caught 28 saugeye in a couple of hours, but only one keeper size... Sunday evening I caught 15, two keeper size with one 20 incher. But I am not catching the size of fish you are.... I must be missing something....


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Small saugeye tend to show up first. Then the better fish water deeper then 5 feet in Alum is still vey cool. Female crappie are hsnging out deeper slowly coming in to check shallow to spawn. Thst process is way behind on all fish this year. Bigger eyes will follow as deeper water warms abd tells them there morsels of goodness are shallow now. So yes it will keep you busy and you will still keep hitting shorts but keep working shires and you will find better ones mixing in.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Troy your flat was a real popular spot Sunday during the tourney! Looked like Sean an Jesse pulled a few off it. I found another area close by that kept me busy till weigh in. Then slid in for them sloppy seconds🤣😅...


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Yes we knew there was some tourney size there. But we knew it would be a zoo. So we let it be always love to see the tourney guys all fight for same fish. 👍


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I think the first boat in popped a few over 16" but other then that a ton of 10-14"ers. I didn't get any keepers off it. But did find keepers close by. Hooked a big muskie coming off it tho. That was fun in kayak.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

For such a good size lake that little flat sure sucks a lot of boats to it. Troy, you should have shown them more than just that one spot to fish so they could spread out a little


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Lundy said:


> For such a good size lake that little flat sure sucks a lot of boats to it. Troy, you should have shown them more than just that one spot to fish so they could spread out a little


Lmao...
To be fair no one showed it to me. I found it on a map looking for places to safely fish in my kayak. in a kayak i enjoy being able to fish the no wake section and have to treat small sections of the lake as one lake because I'm not so mobile. I've watched it get busier and busier every year the last 5 years ive hit that area....
I almost slid in on the 4 boats only because last year 2 of the same boats slid in on me... I always thought there was spacing rules in tournaments? They could of all shaken each other's hands at one point. But they did all get along just fine.
I only refered to it as troys flat because he seen me there a couple times an asked how his flat was treating me... We all know it's really my flat🤣😅


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

I on purpose started an hour earlier than the tournament and was up there trying to find bigger fish. Not one other boat up there from 6-7:10am. Tournament launched and here came the parade! Was a great year fishing saugeye with a jig. We boated 269 saugeye in 15.75 hours of fishing with two of those trips solo. When two guys can catch over 60+ saugeye in 3 hours it’s a good day!
I primarily used an orange 1/16oz Roadrunner with a 3” Action Plastic curly tail tipped with 1/8” of a crawler. Some days crawler mattered, other days it didn’t. Targeted backs of coves with wind blowing in and main lake points and flats. Caught fish in all 3 pools with largest concentration in the middle pool. Largest fish was 22.5” that was in 18” of water.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Those are insane numbers josh! Very nice! I only hit it the one time then moved on to Hoover with some buckeye trips in-between. But they was very active the day I did hit it. And everywhere. Might go check it back out one more time this week before I start fishing the rivers more.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Josh was fun bumbing into you a couple times prefishing. You was definitely busy on the saugeye. 
Hope to get out with you sometime soon. Great job


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

In your guys experience are the larger fish mixed in with the shorts or do you guys move around till you guys find a pod of larger fish?


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Both are correct. But my experience is that varying tactics gets larger fish to eat when they are mixed in with small fish. Upsizing or using a completely different approach to get larger fish reaction strikes. Hopkins spoons, ripping a larger blade bait or lipless crank, large Rouges or HJ’s can trigger bites. Think out of the box! 

I also believe larger saugeye are more solitary. Better fisherman than I can confirm, but it is a numbers game. The time I have caught my largest fish have been only one or two. Last year I remember hitting 3 fish Ohio’s in 5 casts in late May casting jigs. I will likely never do that again.


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

Thank you for the tips. I've fished a cove in south pool twice in row with a buddy. Between the two of us we've probably caught 40 fish but only one keeper. I've been fishing a roadrunner with a 2.3 joshy. I think I might switch up spots and maybe might throw on a large underspin jighead and a 3.25. I'll also try a couple blade baits and also try some larger jerkbaits.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I sie my baits more by water temperature than anything else. Under 50 smaller, 50-60 mix it up, Over 60 I go bigger and Over 70 worms and harnesses


----------



## Schooleylewis (Jan 21, 2021)

Appreciate the info everyone. Went to Alum last night for 90 minutes or so - used 1/16oz jig w/ blade (like a roadrunner) and 2” Berkley ripple shad tipped with 1/2” nightcrawler. Landed a dozen, mostly small, with the largest just under 19”. Used tips from this thread and followed the wind and they were there…. Thx again - I’ll keep using tips from the pros on here!!!


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Schooleylewis said:


> Appreciate the info everyone. Went to Alum last night for 90 minutes or so - used 1/16oz jig w/ blade (like a roadrunner) and 2” Berkley ripple shad tipped with 1/2” nightcrawler. Landed a dozen, mostly small, with the largest just under 19”. Used tips from this thread and followed the wind and they were there…. Thx again - I’ll keep using tips from the pros on here!!!


Good to hear. Next time when you get on an active pod, switch tactics to see if something else works. Cast a lipless crank or some heavy metal and see what happens! Great job man!


----------

